# snow billing statement. what you think?



## elegantlawns (Nov 24, 2012)

this is only for residential sidewalks and driveways not plowing. let me know what you guys think


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I saw this somewhere.


----------



## elegantlawns (Nov 24, 2012)

surely did lol


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

placing in mailbox is illegal unless its being mailed to you.
I would pick up quickbooks and use that program. Much more professional in appearance.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

its pretty, but i agree, quickbooks is great. can do everything your business needs. even your taxes as long as its setup with your correct tax codes.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

plowking35;1521367 said:


> placing in mailbox is illegal unless its being mailed to you.
> I would pick up quickbooks and use that program. Much more professional in appearance.


Yes it is, the postmaster will send you a letter in the mail as well.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

yes it is against the law to put it "inside" the box. although there's no way your customers would actually get caught. but, you could always just put up your own box (since legally the us govt takes ownership of your's)

tho i think its better to put in a small envelope in with your statement so they can just mail them back. i'v taken paypal before.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BossPlow2010;1521394 said:


> Yes it is, the postmaster will send you a letter in the mail as well.


i got a call from the post office for taping flyers to the boxes in the spring. politely told the lady off because it isn't illegal. they didn't call back.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

It looks nice but at the same time your appoarch seems to be pretty labor intensive and doesn't seem to be a effective way to keep records. 
Here's a couple of things you may want to think about.
Do your billing in Quick Books or Excell, create a invoice template. 
Add customer name, site address
Add invoice number
Add invoice date
Add your payment terms and remit to address.
Use Email for your invoicing, so you're not delivering them or paying postage.
They mail you the payment ,so you're not burning fuel and rooting around in a mailbox that's not yours. 


Not to rip on you in any way after all it's your gig, just giving you an opinion.Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

quickbookw all the way........


----------



## ringahding1 (Jan 16, 2010)

I agree, Quickbooks templates can be customized to your liking or needs.

More professional and efficient.

Plus Intuit(Quickbooks sister)has a bank to bank payment option that charges .50 cents per transaction up to $5,000.

Check Amazon for best pricing on Quickbooks.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

plowking35;1521367 said:


> placing in mailbox is illegal unless its being mailed to you.
> I would pick up quickbooks and use that program. Much more professional in appearance.


I never understood why the states is so paranoid about their mailboxes. Mail tampering is illegal up here aswell but being illegal to leave something in a mail box is ridiculous.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ringahding1;1521554 said:


> I agree, Quickbooks templates can be customized to your liking or needs.
> 
> More professional and efficient.
> 
> ...


Intuit is the software company that wrote quickbooks, quicken, and others. what application are you refering to as "quickbooks sister"

are you talking about recieving payments with intuit? or makign payments. if making payments your own bank most likely has a payment plan for that kind of thing that is free.


----------



## ringahding1 (Jan 16, 2010)

birddseedd;1521612 said:


> Intuit is the software company that wrote quickbooks, quicken, and others. what application are you refering to as "quickbooks sister"
> 
> are you talking about recieving payments with intuit? or makign payments. if making payments your own bank most likely has a payment plan for that kind of thing that is free.


Getting Paid. If you are collecting emails(which I highly recommend) from your current and new customers, this is great for getting paid quick. Sure we all have slooooooow payers, but we all have the clients that are on top of it also.

Intuit Payment Network


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ringahding1;1521640 said:


> Getting Paid. If you are collecting emails(which I highly recommend) from your current and new customers, this is great for getting paid quick. Sure we all have slooooooow payers, but we all have the clients that are on top of it also.
> 
> Intuit Payment Network


ty for the info


----------

